# 27 inch Redfish! Aweosme Fight and Meal :P



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

Video - 



 
Went out a couple nights ago and went fishing for black drum and ended up getting a upper slot redfish right at 27 inches! I left a video link in case you want to watch! He went in the skillet well :thumbup: Hope everyone had a good thanksgiving! I hope to get on some bulls soon!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

sweet!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

good deal; thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------

